# Track Cleaning



## trainman 2015 (Jan 17, 2015)

I have recently purchased a quantity of S gauge track. Some pieces are OK, but a lot of them are dirty and have rust. I am wondering about cleaning and/or removing the dirt and rust without damaging the track. I have heard about a number of methods including using fine sandpaper, wire brushes, steel wool, abrasive cleaning/scrubbing pads, etc. Any more ideas or suggestions? I would like to restore the track to good operating condition. Thanks.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Steel wool should not come within 10' of a toy train layout! I just clean my track with electrical contact cleaner on a cloth and some elbow grease. If there is rust on the contact surface of the rail head I use some WD40 to get the rust off then clean it with the contact cleaner. This results in perfect working track, it is not a restoration.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree with AmFlyer, the electrical cleaner on a cloth will remove most of the crud. 

I only clean the top of the rails, and the ties, to get rid of rust and crud and make it run well. I do clean the pins and actually clean the holes where the pin is inserted into the next piece of track.

Depending on the condition of the track, I will use a brown, fine, Scotchbrite pad to remove scratches put there by previous sanding or just years in storage. These pads leave the railheads very smooth and pretty much scratch free.

Aflyer


----------

